
Wechaty: A Wechat ChatBot Framework for Personal Account - zixia
https://blog.wechaty.io/news/2016/12/04/welcome-to-wechaty.html
======
zixia
Build the world's smallest wechat bot by 6 lines of JavaScript.

Powered by Node.js & Docker.

[https://github.com/wechaty/wechaty/](https://github.com/wechaty/wechaty/)

